# * * * * * Snowy's Bambi's and Sammy's Homethread =:) * * * * *



## Nenelen (Aug 23, 2005)

After reading so much in this forum the lasttime, I thought I should make an own Thread for my cute littlebunnies:apollo:.



For informations about me and my bunnies klickhere:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9859&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1



I have tons of pictures of them, so I think I should post a few 

;-)



First some of Bambi:

Here are some Babypics:



































But now she's grown up and her ears fell down and she becamea cute little lop ;-)

























































I think, for my first post in this thread there are enough pictures ;-) *g*

I hope it doesn'tcause too much traffic for my homepage..


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh What a beautiful BunnyBambi is. Shes so Very pretty. :love:

Vickie


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

What a lil cutie, now its time for Sammy pics plz!!!


----------



## Trina (Aug 23, 2005)

Beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 23, 2005)

I LOVE this:






Adorable!!! 

~Di


----------



## m.e. (Aug 23, 2005)

Goodness gracious, could they get any cuter?:inlove:

I absolutely love them, keep the pictures coming!

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Nenelen (Aug 27, 2005)

@PuterGeekGirl:
You're right :

Here some pics of mycute Sammy:

First I want to show you his parents:

This is his mommy "Leoni":





And that's his daddy "Mogli":









And now some Babypics of Sammy (in age of 3 weeks):









When I got him (with almost 3 months), hewas so afraid, that his ears stood up:shock:









But after a while, Sammy decided to become a lop again


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm soo in love with your buns.

:inlove:

Did I ever say their all so gorgeous?! 

Katy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 27, 2005)

>


I love this picture! :inlove:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 27, 2005)

Bambi's adorable and I love Sammy's color! Your bunnies are great!


----------



## thbunns (Aug 27, 2005)

Sammy is precious!! Try not to lose her if you put her out in the snow, hehe! I love that last picture of Bambi too, awww!
I can't wait until it snows to see how my buns like it, how long did you keep them out for? I don't want mine to get too cold!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 27, 2005)

Awwww, they are just the cutest. I love the manes, sooo cute.

Tina


----------



## Nenelen (Aug 28, 2005)

@thbunns:

My buns live on the balcony the whole year. They have a big "Bunnyflat", but its door is open the whole day, so they can hop around on thebalcony whenever they want

--&gt; They won't get a cold in the snow.

But my third bun (Snowy) lives in the house, so I can't take her outside. She would get a cold immediatly.

I hope, this year it's going to snow before christmas


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2005)

Beautiful bunnies:inlove:

Jan


----------



## Nenelen (Feb 3, 2006)

My brother studies in California at the moment (I'm so jealous, because it's more like holidays for him ), so I have to care for his cute little bunny. His name is "Wuschel", what means shaggy or something similar.
I made some pictures of him:



[align=center]Wuschel in holidays ;-)

[/align]















Maybe I will make some new soon


Nenelen


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 3, 2006)

<<< Maybe I will make some new soon>>>>>

Yes please! 

Wuschel is as adorable as the rest! Y'all hve some gorgeous bunnies!

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Feb 3, 2006)

Is that a lionlop? What a cutie pie!!


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 3, 2006)

What pretty bunnies! Glad to see you back again


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 3, 2006)

*Nenelen wrote: *


> Nenelen


 

ohmygosh! such a cutie! i'm in love :love:. But dont tell Pepper. He'd be so jealous if he knew i was checking out other lionheads. Are his ears going to lop too or is he a regular? 

And i LOVE your lionlops.I soo want one, but not many people breed them here that i've found :?. Where in California does your brother study?


----------



## Nenelen (Aug 20, 2006)

Wuschel is a normal lionhead, with regular ears 
Only Bambi and Sammy have lop-ears.

I made some new pictures 

Sammy and bambi in my room:


----------



## Nenelen (Aug 20, 2006)

I guess, I should post some pictures of Snowy, my third bunny, too


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh My Goodness, they are all so adorable. I'm in LOVE with all of them.

Do all three get along?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Nenelen (Aug 21, 2006)

Bambi and Sammy (the lop-bunnys) are in love :heart:
But Bambi and Snowy hate each other (two girls...).
Sometimes I let Snowy and Sammy play together.
Wuschel, my brothers bunny lives here at the moment and Snowy and Wuschel play together very often 




(sorry for the red eyes...)


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 21, 2006)

Such beautiful bunnies - I love Snowy's blue eyes. It's nice that Snowy and Sammy can play together, even if Sammy is Bambi's slave 

Jan


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, they're sooo beautiful. But I have a soft spot for blue-eyed white bunnies, and Snowy is just PRECIOUS!I love the picture with the toy.


----------



## Nenelen (Aug 28, 2006)

I made some new pictures of Bambi's and Sammy's Bunny-House


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

I love their cage/home/enclosure. Does it give them enough ventilation with the glass?


----------



## Nenelen (Aug 28, 2006)

The cage has a little door on the left side (it's almost the whole time open):
(it's an old picture)








And on the Top of the cage is a cap (can I call it "cap"? or "roof"  I don't know the word...) and in this cap are holes. 
So, there's the whole time enough fresh air


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

Ahhh, I see. I'd just be careful with anyaromatic bedding, because the phenols will build up faster in anenclosure like that, along with ammonia from the urine. I love the wayit looks though... it must look great in your house. Your cap commentcracked me up, around here it would be called a roof or ceiling  Butyou can say cap if you'd like!


----------

